# Michigan??



## Amber Gentry (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking for someone in Michigan who does all-breed schutzhund training. I am in the northern Lapeer county area and haven't been able to find anyone within a 2 1/2 hour one way drive from here.Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Brian Harvey in Hudson, MI. Really excellent old school training. PM me for his number if you're interested


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Check out Gustavo in the Lansing area. From what i hear he knows his stuff.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Actually, Brian Harvey trained Gustavo.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I think you might be a bit far as we are in West Michigan (Lowell) but I train with Nino Islamjevic and we train for Sch (among other applications) and are all breed. What breed do you have? I have a Dutchie pup I am training with right now but have been into American Bulldogs for a while now. We have a Rottie that we are working with, GSD, Mali, and some others. Nino has competed at the national and international level with his dogs in Sch and currently runs K9 Academy Intl. here in W. MI. I have heard good things about Gustavo as well and I know he is still active in training and trialing. I have a collegue who trains with him. I haven't met him personally but we know some of the same people. Good luck.
Toran


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I wish there were reasonable groups up here in Saginaw.


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Theres a group in Edwardsburg MI, Also a group in Holly MI..Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Clark. Holly isn't soooo far. What club / trainer is that?


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

Get ahold of James downey he is on this board..John Whitten a malinois guy who competes at high level and does really well..


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a link to the Club Website.

You will find John's E-mail there. He's the man to talk to about the club.

http://mcwdogs.tripod.com/

We have folks coming down from the Standish Area. Michigian has a lot SchH it's just all spread out. I tried to avoid driving. I live 25 miles north Detroit. But in order to get decent training...driving was a must.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks all. Not having much luck finding locals who want to work PPD. Most clubs will only work for sport. 

What in the world does LEO do to train?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Thanks all. Not having much luck finding locals who want to work PPD. Most clubs will only work for sport.
> 
> What in the world does LEO do to train?


 
Well they have the police dept facalities and fellow K-9 officers.


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Ted White said:


> Thanks all. Not having much luck finding locals who want to work PPD. Most clubs will only work for sport.
> 
> What in the world does LEO do to train?


Check out capital city dog sport association. we do both but main focus is PPD.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Cheryl's place? I'm watching your video. Very cool. Didn't look like her place but it's been a while.


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea its Cherly's place for parts of the video. Did you go there when she was in south Lansing or her place in St Johns? Yea we have some fun with our dogs.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I was there a little over a year ago. Was she capital city dog sport association back then?


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea we've been around for a good 10-15 years or so


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Where are you training currently?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Not training currently. Zees eeez zeeee problem


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I am also spoiled when it comes to driving only 10 minutes to Jackson
I have been to Cheryls for the DSO and it is a very nice facility
also a couple people I train with used to train there and said wonderful things

another guy in our club has trained with Brian and said very good things about him also

isnt it Mohawk John in Holly?
I didnt make it over,was going to try think they had a show labor day weekend...family issues

it took me a while to find them all, dog people must not be good internet people
they are too hard to find
but there are tons of clubs to choose from


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Mohawk John trains in Grand Blanc, he told me. 

Not a ton of clubs up this way...


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Most MI clubs are in the southern part of the state. The closest to Lapeer county would probably be be OG Michigan in Clio or Falconhurst in Saginaw. Tim C. at Northern Pine kennels in the Tawas area also has a training group.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Mohawk John trains in Grand Blanc, he told me.
> 
> Not a ton of clubs up this way...


 
I train with John. everything around there screams grand blanc....but it's a holly address. So, both of you are correct.


----------



## Jimmy Chu (Nov 3, 2009)

I havent got my dog yet, but I am excited to see there is support in the area!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Where are you at Jimmy?

Start checking out clubs before you get a dog so you're not wasting time when it matters


----------



## Jimmy Chu (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike, I'm in Grand Blanc, MI. I'm somewhat based in Lansing also (parents).

I'm definitely into finding out as much as possible about clubs, and the direction I want to head into BEFORE I get my dog. I'm leaning towards GSD or Mal... but really still open. I'm thinking maybe 6 months to a year plus before I'm ready to purchase. 

If there are good "paths" to follow for a Michigan dog owner, please share with me! I'm pretty newb over here.

I really like the idea of raising a dog with the help and support of a good club.


----------

